# postpartum chills days later



## lasofia (Jul 1, 2004)

i gave birth on thursday morning. (yay!) It was fast and intense but fine, at home, felt - well, good, all things considered, after.

two years ago about 8 hours after my son's birth, when i got up to use the bathroom, i had an attack of shakes/chills so bad I couldn't stand, that lasted maybe 1 minute or two. I was ready for that. but it didn't happen.

THen, last night, days after the birth, I woke after nursing the baby, with no covers on my chest and only a short sleeve shirt. I was a little cold, and cramped, and stretched my muscles and was hit with an amazing fit of chills and shakes. I was SO cold, and it was at least 72 in the room. I was shaking so hard I was bucking and afraid of pulling something. Couldn't stop. Rolled away from the baby but shook so hard pillows fell off. Felt cold to my core. Pulled all the covers on me and took over the cat's warm spot (dh was in another room with ds). It stopped after maybe 5 minutes.

It was scary but not repeated. No fever or anything. Anyone experience anything like this? it was just so odd...


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

are you running a fever?


----------



## lasofia (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife*
are you running a fever?

nope. i would've called the midwife for a fever. but with just a bout of chills... i'm not worried exactly. not unless it happens again tonight, I guess.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

ah, I wonder if it's a hormonal shift thing.


----------



## witch's mom (Dec 8, 2003)

I haven't been pregnant in five years, but I was just scrolling down to another general topic and saw this thread and felt compelled to respond:
The exact thing happened to me after the births of both my daughters. Bone-shaking chills that lasted about five or 10 minutes, in the withering heat of summer, at night, several days after delivering the baby. With one of my daughters, it occurred a couple nights in a row. I'm no expert, but I wrote it off to a hormone thing or some other reaction by my body to the sudden drop in fluids, the "loss" of the baby, whatever.


----------

